# Lüftersteuerung beim Pure Base 500



## jester13 (19. September 2019)

*Lüftersteuerung beim Pure Base 500*

Ich hab eine kleine Frage 

Ich überlege das neue Pure Base 500 Gehäuses von be quiet zu kaufen (statt das 601).
Bei dem Gehäuse sind pure wings 2 mit 3-PIN Anschlüsse vorinstalliert, wollte insgesamt 4 Gehäuselüfter, also noch zusätzlich 2xpure wings2 (eig mit 4-pin pwm) einbauen. 
Wie kann ich jetzt die zweierlei Lüfter richtig ansteuern, also regeln? Mainboard wäre das x570 Elite, wollte hier einfach mit Adaptern arbeiten, da es ja nur 2 Anschlüsse hat.
Also am board anschließen wollte ich vorne 2 Lüfter zusammen gesteuert und der hintere zusammen mit dem am Deckel.

Ich hoffe das ist jetzt verständlich 

Edit:
Aber so wie ich das gerade im mem Video gesehen habe, können 3-pins auch "einfach" über das Board/BIOS gesteuert werden, auch verknüpft mit zB der CPU Temp richtig?


----------



## Narbennarr (21. September 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung beim Pure Base 500*

Jo, Anschlüsse lassen sich umstellen. Häng die 3Pin zusammen an einen und die 4Pin zusammen an einen Anschluss.

Zur Lüfterbestückung im Pure Base 500 habe ich hier etwas geschrieben:
Test: be quiet! Pure Base 500 - Optimales Lueftersetup

Grüße


----------



## jester13 (21. September 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung beim Pure Base 500*

Danke für die Antwort und den verlinkten Test, sehr gut und ausführlich


----------



## jester13 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung beim Pure Base 500*

Hätte nochmal eine Frage, geht nicht direkt um das Pure Base 500, aber ein extra Thread wäre unnötig:

Kann ich Gehäuselüfter auch an den Lüfter/Pumpe Anschluss anschließen?

Das x570 Elite hat ja folgende Anschlüsse:
1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin (CPU Kühler)
2x Lüfter 4-Pin (Gehäuselüfter)

und 1x CPU-Lüfter/​Pumpe 4-Pin - Ist auf dem Bild der Anschluss "5"
Könnte ich da 2 Lüfter für den Gehäusedeckel anschließen? Evtl PWM oder auf eine bestimmte Drehzahl eingestellt.


----------

